# Slingbox Plays through Boxee Box & Logitech Revue



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I guess I was sleeping through November and December, or something. Today I was taking a quick look around the Slingbox.com web site and discovered this web page which tells me that I can now play content on additional TV's through both a Boxee Box or a Logitech Revue.

An additional search brought up a number of articles dated November 22, 2011, regarding the Boxee Box app release ahead of Google TV which is the Logitech Revue app source.

Apparently the Revue app was made available December 14, as noted in this Wired article:


> Sling Media quietly announced its SlingPlayer web app for Logitech Revue. Starting Wednesday night, Logitech Revue owners who also own a Slingbox will be able to take their HD Google TV experience just about anywhere.


 Since one would no longer need the vaporware Sling Extender 300, I thought hmmm. So I went to the Sling Media website and low and behold all references to the Sling Extender 300 have disappeared.

So right now the Slingbox will deliver a signal to a TV set through a computer, a Boxee Box ($175±), and the discontinued Logitech Revue ($80± refurbished), or some other future device that uses Google TV.

The big question for Dish Network owners with Sling on their DVR's is will Dish release a version of the Sling App compatible with Dish equipment.

Another question for us all is since there is an App for the iPad, will Sling and Dish (read Charlie Ergen and Echostar) provide access through the Apple TV box?


----------

